# Rockmans Report/Mille Lacs Lake Mn



## ROCKMAN (Jun 28, 2004)

ROCKMANS REPORT

The season is half over and the bite still continues to be quite good. Rocks are still holding fish, and with the new slot limit at 0-22 inches we are keeping a lot more fish. The day bite is going well out on the mud flats and on the deep-water gravel. I know a lot of you hate to bobber fish, but it is still the best way to go if you want to catch fish that you can keep. The musky bite is in full swing also. Vineland bay and Cove bay are putting out some nice fish in the 46 to 50 inch range on the muskies, 30 to 37 inch range on the northerns. The best way to get the northerns is to bobber fish next to the weeds with a large 8 to 12 inch sucker minnow in 5 to 9 ft of water. The muskies are chasing the bucktails and some are being taken on sucker minnows also. The Smallmouth Bass are still in on the rocks, in 5 to 9 ft of water using tube jigs and crank baits in the crayfish color, usually in the big rocks off of Indian Point and Rocky Reef. The deep water crank bait bite is starting to heat up also, out in no mans land off of the structure over 33 ft of water off of the mud flats anywhere. They seem to be in the 17 to 26 ft range, just look for them on your depth finder and put your baits at those depths that you see big hooks. The water temps are in the high 70s as of this week. As that water temp heats up, so will the deep-water crank bait bite. Use the reef runner lures in the fire tiger, wonder bread and the crayfish colors. Running between 1.7 and 2.2 mph. You can put one out on a plainer board and long line the other; sometimes it makes a difference on the plainer boards depending on how high up in the water column the fish are. They tend to spook off to the side of the boat if they are up high. That is when the plainer boards do their best. If the fish are at 24 to 28 ft you can just long line it and those fish do not get spooked by the boat and you can change your depth a lot easier than on a plainer board.

Be safe
We will see ya 
When we see ya
Rockman


----------

